# Private Health Insurance...again!



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK...after days of emailing ASSSA, I was about to sign up, only to be then told then do not have representation yet in my area argh!!!!!!!!!!

So, instead of me just calling up other companies (whose sales patter) will all be the same ie. Oh yes, we are the best...I want advise from the group, who area actually with a company who actually deliver what they say, and have English speaking staff. My wife is fluent in Spanish, and mine is not to shabby either, but in emergencies (god forbid), I want to panic in my own language 

So, what companies do you suggest.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Eamon said:


> OK...after days of emailing ASSSA, I was about to sign up, only to be then told then do not have representation yet in my area argh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, instead of me just calling up other companies (whose sales patter) will all be the same ie. Oh yes, we are the best...I want advise from the group, who area actually with a company who actually deliver what they say, and have English speaking staff. My wife is fluent in Spanish, and mine is not to shabby either, but in emergencies (god forbid), I want to panic in my own language
> 
> So, what companies do you suggest.


When you say they dont have representation, do you mean they dont have any brokers who can sign you up? Or do you mean they dont have medics in your area?

If its simply someone to buy from that you need I can recommend Horizons in Jalon. I am sure they would do it over the phone for you. If its the doctos they dont have, well you are pooped sorry! I hope if thats the case then someone on here will recommend a decent one for you!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> When you say they dont have representation, do you mean they dont have any brokers who can sign you up? Or do you mean they dont have medics in your area?
> 
> If its simply someone to buy from that you need I can recommend Horizons in Jalon. I am sure they would do it over the phone for you. If its the doctos they dont have, well you are pooped sorry! I hope if thats the case then someone on here will recommend a decent one for you!


Yep Steve, that is the case...they have no doctors YET they work with down here


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Yep Steve, that is the case...they have no doctors YET they work with down here


Thats a bummer! I thought they were national!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thats a bummer! I thought they were national!


Me too..shame, as I have heard good things about them. They say they are currently trying to get clinics to sign up in this area, but that's just like saying the cheques in the post


----------

